# Compilateur C pour PPC G4.



## Anderssonpaul (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je recherche un compilateur pour mon powerbook G4 (1,67ghz 2 go de ram ) tournant sous léopard .

C'est pour faire tourner du code a 2 balles comme recherche de pgcd etc ... (un cours de débutant)

Le prof utilise gcc sur son ordi .

Ne m'envoyer pas péter svp  ^^ :'(

Un grand merci d'avance !!


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Septembre 2010)

Bha GCC par exemple.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (28 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ton aide mais ou ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Septembre 2010)

Sur le CD d'installation de ton Mac t'as es outils de dev Apple, ça installera GCC.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (28 Septembre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Sur le CD d'installation de ton Mac t'as es outils de dev Apple, ça installera GCC.



gcc c'est un application ou c'est un truc a lancé dans le terminal ?

car en terminal je suis une merde


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Septembre 2010)

Bha c'est un prog en ligne de commande, mais bon pour compiler un fichier ça va pas chercher loin :

```
gcc pgcd.c -o pgcd
```

Après avec les dev tools y a XCode, mais pour des programme aussi triviaux pas vraiment besoin d'IDE..


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2010)

Installe les outils de dev, n'essaie pas d'installer gcc seul, tu n'y arriveras pas surtout si tu es une brêle en terminal 

Puis utilise Xcode pour créer ton projet. Mais attention ce n'est pas toujours d'une approche facile. Pour débuter, un bon vieux terminal c'est quand même bien pratique.


----------

